# [Installation] Connaissez-vous le Linutop ?

## Kane_

Bonjour a tous,

Connaissez-vous le Linutop, je compte en faire l'acquisition vers la dernière semaine d'octobre, et pour optimisé au mieux l'espace occupé et la rapidité du système voulant l'utiliser comme serveur Web (Avec uniquement Apache, MySQL, PHP, SSH et FTP dessus), j'aurai souhaiter installer Gentoo dessus pour remplacer l'OS par défaut.

et j'aurai souhaitez savoir si certains d'entre vous le connaissait ou l'avais déjà utilisé, et si vous aviez quelques conseils a me donner pour faire l'installation étant un grand novice a ce niveau la (un de mes plus grand soucis viens la configuration du kernel, la première fois que je l'ai fait je n'ai pas eu de soucis, et la deuxième fois le système ne démarrait pas a cause de ça.).

Et aussi, savez vous ou obtenir un LiveUSB pour pouvoir faire l'installation dessus ? je n'ai trouvé que des LiveCD/DVD dans ma recherche hier, ou seulement comment en créer un a partir d'un système Linux, mais je n'en possède pas pour le créer.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------

## VikingB

Pour une live USB Gentoo : il y a le wiki ici:

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Cr%C3%A9er_une_LiveCD_ou_une_LiveUSB

ou

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml

Le site ci-après n'a plus l'air très actif mais on peut sûrement y trouver pas mal d'infos: http://www.linux-usb.net/

Celui-ci est assez complet: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

le linutop est cher et beaucoup moins performant que ceci :

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/ITX/39008-D945GCLF.html Intel® D945GCLF

carte mère mini-itx avec un processeur atom pour 60€ (et le dual core doit sortir à la fin du mois...)

----------

## Kane_

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> le linutop est cher et beaucoup moins performant que ceci :
> 
> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/ITX/39008-D945GCLF.html Intel® D945GCLF
> 
> carte mère mini-itx avec un processeur atom pour 60€ (et le dual core doit sortir à la fin du mois...)

 

j'avoue que pour le lot CM + Boitier (alim 200W inclus) + 2Go Ram + Disque dur SSD en SATA2 le prix reviens environ au même pour de meilleurs performances. (266€ + frais de ports)

mais le but étant de le laisser tourner H24, j'aurai une préférence pour un dissipateur passif a la place du ventillo du processeur, et je ne sais pas trop si cela donnerai un PC stable et fiable (je m'inquiète surtout pour le disque dur n'y connaissant rien en constructeurs flash)

----------

## widan

 *Kane_ wrote:*   

> mais le but étant de le laisser tourner H24, j'aurai une préférence pour un dissipateur passif a la place du ventillo du processeur

 

C'est un détail, mais le ventilo est sur... le chipset ! Le CPU est sous le petit rad passif de 1 cm de haut.

----------

## Magic Banana

L'intérêt premier du linutop c'est sa consommation électrique et sa taille. Si l'on est prêt, pour de meilleures performances, à être un peu plus lâche sur ces deux critères, il y a ce PC à moins de 200€.

----------

## E11

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *Kane_ wrote:*   mais le but étant de le laisser tourner H24, j'aurai une préférence pour un dissipateur passif a la place du ventillo du processeur 
> 
> C'est un détail, mais le ventilo est sur... le chipset ! Le CPU est sous le petit rad passif de 1 cm de haut.

 

Ou comment mettre un bon processeur sur une architecture p*...  :Mr. Green:  même le système athlon 64 remis au gout du jour actuellement est meilleur... même si intrinsèquement de cpu à cpu y'a pas photo !

edit: avec un port série et un port parallèle O_o c'est encore utilisé ça ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Kane_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: avec un port série et un port parallèle O_o c'est encore utilisé ça ? 

 

pour ceux qui font de l'electro avec des PIC a programmer, c'est le rêve ces deux ports.

----------

## E11

 *Kane_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> edit: avec un port série et un port parallèle O_o c'est encore utilisé ça ?  
> 
> pour ceux qui font de l'electro avec des PIC a programmer, c'est le rêve ces deux ports.

 

Ouep, mais pour le reste...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ascodas

 *Kane_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> edit: avec un port série et un port parallèle O_o c'est encore utilisé ça ?  
> 
> pour ceux qui font de l'electro avec des PIC a programmer, c'est le rêve ces deux ports.

 

En effet ca m'intéresse fortement pour une appli comme celle-ci embarquée.

Merci pour le post.

----------

## widan

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Ou comment mettre un bon processeur sur une architecture p*...

 

Le chipset i945GC utilisé sur cette carte mère est spécifié par Intel comme ayant un TDP de... 22.2 watts ! La consommation moyenne est sûrement plus faible, mais quand même. Pour rappel l'Atom 230 a un TDP de 4 watts.

Il y a un chipset spécial prévu pour la plateforme Atom, qui devrait consommer moins.

 *E11 wrote:*   

> avec un port série et un port parallèle O_o c'est encore utilisé ça ? 

 

Tous les équipements réseau professionnels (Cisco, HP et autres) ont des ports console RS-232, parfois avec des prises autres que le DB-9 standard.

----------

## E11

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   Ou comment mettre un bon processeur sur une architecture p*... 
> 
> Le chipset i945GC utilisé sur cette carte mère est spécifié par Intel comme ayant un TDP de... 22.2 watts ! La consommation moyenne est sûrement plus faible, mais quand même. Pour rappel l'Atom 230 a un TDP de 4 watts.

 

D'après ceci l'athlon reste meilleur que l'atom grâce à une consomation 2x moindre du northbridge (11,4W au lieu de 22,2W) ! et ce n'est pas la différence (même significative) entre les différents processeurs qui change la donne. => oui pour moi c'est mettre un très bon processeur sur une mauvaise architecture !

 *widan wrote:*   

> Il y a un chipset spécial prévu pour la plateforme Atom, qui devrait consommer moins.

 

Ce qui est tout à fait logique car le 945 n'est plus tout jeune...

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   avec un port série et un port parallèle O_o c'est encore utilisé ça ?  
> 
> Tous les équipements réseau professionnels (Cisco, HP et autres) ont des ports console RS-232, parfois avec des prises autres que le DB-9 standard.

 

Ah je ne savais pas ça... et quelles sont les avantages par rapport à l'usb ou autres ? car bon c'est un peu vieu tout ça...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

et le chipset spécial prévu pour la plateforme Atom il arrive quand ?

l'atom dual core devrait bientôt arriver en france ; dans la semaine ?

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-164642-intel-atom-dual-core-330.html

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/46160-Atom-330-Dual-Core-TDP-Nano.htm

----------

## widan

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Ah je ne savais pas ça... et quelles sont les avantages par rapport à l'usb ou autres ? car bon c'est un peu vieu tout ça...

 

Ce serait plutôt la question inverse: quels seraient les avantages d'un port USB pour cette utilisation (à part d'être "plus moderne") ?

Les ports console sont rarement utilisés au quotidien (et on peut toujours utiliser un convertisseur USB-série si on a pas de port série "natif" sur son PC portable). Ils servent pour la configuration initiale principalement, ensuite on se connecte en SSH (sur les Cisco relativement récents en tout cas).

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> et le chipset spécial prévu pour la plateforme Atom il arrive quand ?

 

C'est ce chipset (US15W, TDP de 2.3 watts). Après encore faut-il que des fabricants l'utilisent, ce qui ne semble pas encore être le cas.

----------

## yoyo

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   et le chipset spécial prévu pour la plateforme Atom il arrive quand ? 
> 
> C'est ce chipset (US15W, TDP de 2.3 watts). Après encore faut-il que des fabricants l'utilisent, ce qui ne semble pas encore être le cas.

 Des constructeurs de netbooks (type eeepc) vont intégrer le poulsbo très prochainement (Clevo l'a apparemment déjà fait avec son "We Surf").

Enfin, personnellement j'attends plutôt la sortie du Via Nano sur chipset VX800 : la consommation sera légèrement supérieure (quoique ...) et les performances largement supérieures.

Enjoy !

----------

## Enlight

Quelqu'un veut bien expliquer à un vieux comme moi à quoi ça sert ces trucs là?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

avoir un pc :

- qui coute moins de 50€ d'électricité à l'année en tournant 24h sur 24 et 7 jours sur 7

- fait pas de bruit

- prend pas de place

- coute pas cher du tout

PS: tu peux le transporter facilement aussi, mais bon moi ça serait pour monter un serveur si je prends du mini-itx, pour éviter que ce soit le gros pc avec son alimentation de 625W, tout ses disques durs et sa grosse carte graphique qui tourne constamment...

----------

## Kane_

Qu'est ce que vous me conseilleriez comme machine qui remplacerai le linutop sur tout les points cité précédemment ?

Son unique utilité étant de devenir un serveur Web et ne pouvant pas mettre plus de 300€ dedans. (soit ldlc, soit Materiel.net)

Autant une machine "normal" je n'ai pas de difficulté pour la faire, que la je reste assez indécis sur la plupart des points, j'avoue que les processeurs Atom ont l'air très bien, mais n'y connaissant rien au niveau de sa fiabilité et de ses performances, je préfère vous demander votre avis.

----------

## Magic Banana

On en a déjà pas mal parlé récemment : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-704758.html

De mon point de vue, les Linutops sont tout simplement inbattables pour ce qui est de la consommation électrique et de la taille. Si maintenant tu veux un gros disque et de meilleurs performances (mais aussi un PC quand un peu plus gros et bien plus consommateur d'énergie, tout en restant bien en dessous des machines traditionnelles), je te recommande toujours ce PC qui me semble un excellent produit à un coût d'achat presque dérisoire (199,90€). Maintenant, à l'utilisation, le Linutop est, bien entendu, encore moins cher...

----------

## 404_crazy

Salut,

Pour avoir bossé un peut sur le linutop pour faire des "kiosk internet", il est vraie qu'il est très vite dépassé surtout quand ma gentoo compilait les mise a jours  et j'ai était dessus du rapport performance prix sur ce linutop.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

c'est clair que le linutop doit pas être performant du tout, chercher à compiler une gentoo dessus relève de la folie lol

ÉDIT:

voici la conclusion d'un test de la carte mère intel D945GCLF2 (atom dual core) qui s'attarde sur la consommation électrique à l'année :

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/D945GCLF2_atom_330/15.html

il faut aussi prendre en compte la version simple core qui est guère moins performante (suffisante pour un serveur surement, mais limité a de l'Ethernet 100Mbit/s), coute moins cher et consomme encore moins, mais pas de chiffre dans ce test...

EDIT2:

un test comparant l'Intel Atom au VIA nano

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/intelatom-vianano.html

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/atom-nano-itx-31798/

un intel atom accompagné du chipset poulsbo au format nano-itx, vivement les mini-itx

----------

